# WD 1TB caviar blue



## ivicagmc (May 19, 2010)

Time to replace old, smal and slow WD 3200AAKS with new one. After long search I have found WD  WD10EALS caviar blue. However there is no reviews on this hard drive, but from few pics from HDtune is faster than WD 1001FALS (goes over 140MB/s max and 112MB/s on average) Since euro has gone wild in my country I ordered it today for 74€, cheapest I could Find. Does anyone has some experience with this drive?

Here are some pics
http://bbs.danawa.com/BoardView.php?nSeq=1692796&nSiteC=1&nBlogCateSeq1=28

http://mbrickner.blogspot.com/2010/05/wd10eals.html


----------



## surfingerman (May 19, 2010)

hmm this confirms what my economics teacher said about inflation and a decrease in the savings rate and increase in spending

here is a  link to reviews on the drive

Western Digital Caviar Blue WD10EALS 1TB 7200 RPM ...
seems most people liked it but not as much as the other caviar blue, or caviar black


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 19, 2010)

wd blue drives are good, I have 2 of the wd5000aaks and the speed/£ is awesome, a year ago the **aaks used to be WD's best drives, though are now second in line to the blacks, but tbh at 110+mbps there no slouch


----------



## ivicagmc (May 19, 2010)

If it doesn't fail and it is fast, I'l be very, very happy. My old 3200aaks is quite slow (average around 60MB/s) and loud sometimes but I trust him. The new drive has to earn that trust... I will put some hdtune pics when I get my hands on him...


----------



## k0rn_h0li0 (May 19, 2010)

you could've gone with the f3 but no doubt that hdd you picked up won't fail on you.


----------



## RejZoR (May 19, 2010)

http://www.oc-lab.si/forum/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=5053

Based on our chart at OC-Lab, Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB is a clear winner. So why look at anything else?


----------



## theonedub (May 19, 2010)

Im very tempted to pick up an F3 as well. I did not know it beat the Caviar Black by so much until I looked at the reviews another member posted


----------



## ivicagmc (May 20, 2010)

Samsung F3 was in my consideration, he does have very high throughput over 150MB/s, but I/O and access times are only average, even in some same like F1. Look like throughput has it's price... Take a look at the review...
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/HDD-6Gbit,2528-6.html


----------



## Melvis (May 20, 2010)

WD Black 1TB FTW


----------



## RejZoR (May 20, 2010)

ivicagmc said:


> Samsung F3 was in my consideration, he does have very high throughput over 150MB/s, but I/O and access times are only average, even in some same like F1. Look like throughput has it's price... Take a look at the review...
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/HDD-6Gbit,2528-6.html



Well, if acces times are your priority, Velociraptor is the only option. Or even better SSD.
If you look on my graph, access times are pretty much the same across high end models.
Only Velociraptor, iRAM and SSD's are standing out.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 20, 2010)

if you look around the forums you can get a 1tb WD Black drive for about the same price with warranty still left on it


----------



## ivicagmc (May 20, 2010)

I'm a computer lover from Serbia, witch means that I can buy things only try filthy dealers of hardware. I'm lucky if thing works and don't have to go try agony of reclamation. Also very tight with money... I would love some Velociraptor or SSD but can't afford. When it comes to buying secondhand, people here deal with pentim 3 or 4, and buying outside is not possible...


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 20, 2010)

aww. yea serbian it sucks not either living in CA USA or some parts of EU cause alot of computer parts sellers wont ship to places like that


----------



## ivicagmc (May 20, 2010)

here are some pics of my new WD10EALS caviar blue, and popular WS1001FALS caviar black


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 20, 2010)

ivicagmc said:


> here are some pics of my new WD10EALS caviar blue, and popular WS1001FALS caviar black



hmm that black results look alittle low. let me run a quick one on mine


----------



## GSquadron (May 20, 2010)

Seagate barracuda 1TB is the best for cheaper than that and i am amazed of its performance


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 20, 2010)

Well its pretty much the same as yours. i thought it would be alot faster than this

Mine






Yours


----------



## Bravo2Zero (May 20, 2010)

i heard that the segate 1t barracuda can get quite hot . this still a problem with the new ones ?


----------



## GSquadron (May 20, 2010)

Mine always is 42 C, but the hdd is not that hot that i cannot even touch it. It is normal as my old samsung 160gb.
I always get 18% cpu usage in hd tune what does that mean???
Burst rate 215MB/s????


----------

